# Sinker Molds



## lobstaman (Mar 16, 2009)

Four fishing weight lead molds, 1-2oz egg x 5, 1-bank 2-6oz, 1-bank 8-16oz, 1-pyramid 2-6oz with roman numerals and wood handles (vintage), 1-lead ladle. $125


----------

